# Green terror hiding and not eating



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys, just got a couple green terrors from king eds a few days ago. Ever since I brought them home, all they have been doing is hiding in the caves. They never come out and will not eat. Even when they do come out, it's just to dart into another cave. So I decided to take out the caves and now they are just hiding behind a plant. They are almost always lying on the gravel too. Can I hear some opinions on what I should do. Thanks.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

u shouldnt really worry, they will come out eventually. You should try giving them bloodworms =D


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

You have not had them long. Give them a couple days to settle in to their new home & they should come out more.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

k thanks guys. I will wait and see. appreciate the hel.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys. got home today from work and still hiding. just wondering if you guys think that if i do a water change it will help at all. Also, would it be a bad idea to just have a bare tank. Would the fish be too stressed since they would not have any hiding spaces? Thanks


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

If your water parameters are good then I would advise doing as little to disturb them as possible. You kinda have to let them learn that coming out of the cave won't get them hurt.

Also a bare tank is probably a bad idea as most fish will become stressed if there's no hiding places.


----------

